# Cured?



## blorb (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, after suffering for a full year with this crippling illness, I heard someone talking about drinking cranberry juice for urinary tract infections, so I figured I would see if it helped me (4 courses of antibiotics and a ton of herbal supplements didn't work for me).

After drinking ~half a glass of 100% cranberry juice after every meal for about 2 weeks, I haven't noticed the smell since. I hardly have any gas (maybe 4-5 times a day compared to 20-30 times after eating anything), and I'm going to the bathroom with no issues.

I figured I would share this and see if it works for you folks too. Make sure you get 100% pure cranberry juice and drink plain water to stay hydrated. Then post your results after 2 weeks.

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

good for u.. i will try it


----------



## Vuvdeleg (Aug 8, 2016)

Cranberry juice is low FODMAP and i think it tastes good! I will try it me too!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

That's interesting.


----------

